# Conseil AppleCare



## Had33 (22 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de recevoir mon iPhone XS Max, j’hésite a prendre l’applecare, je vois qu’il est possible de la prendre jusqu’à 60 jours après l’achat.

Cependant je n’arrive pas trouver la notice d’assurance de cette garantie, tout ce qu’on trouve sur internet c’est l’histoire de la franchise de 29 euros pour l’ecran Et 99 euros pour les « autres dégâts », mais c’est quoi les autres dégâts au juste ?

Sachant que mes iPhone sont toujours « nus », par exemple j’abandonne mon iPhone 6S plus la, je ne l’ai jamais bousillé mais l’ecran a une petite fêlure dans un coin et évidemment il a des shoots aux quatre coins ! Ça veut dire que pour 99 euros avant les deux ans, je pourrais l’amener à Apple pour qui me remette à neuf la coque + l’écran, ou alors il faut qu’il soit bousillé ?

Par avance merci si vous avez eu l’expérience avec l’apple Care!


----------

